# Please stop linking "Adventure Path"



## Truename (Jan 20, 2012)

I love ENWorld's adventure paths as much as the next person, and I don't mind the auto-linking of WotBS and Zeitgeist... but the auto-linking of "Adventure Path" is driving me crazy. It makes posts hard to read and often people are talking about Pathfinder's adventure paths, which are a completely different product.


----------



## Morrus (Jan 20, 2012)

Eh?  It doesn't.  At least the references to it in your post aren't links for me.


----------



## Morrus (Jan 21, 2012)

Hmmm.  Maybe I'm excepted from the VBSEO settings for some reason then.  I did play around with it a while back but thought I couldn't get it to work.


----------



## Umbran (Jan 21, 2012)

If it matters, Morrus, I see every instance of the words "adventure path" as linking to D&D ADVENTURE PATHS .  

Might want to get [MENTION=2]Piratecat[/MENTION] or [MENTION=114]Plane Sailing[/MENTION] to look, and see if they get the links.


----------



## Morrus (Jan 21, 2012)

Yeah, I do remember playing with that as a link.  I was sure it hadn't stuck, though.  Ah well, I'll take another look over the weekend.  Probably something simple.


----------



## Bullgrit (Jan 22, 2012)

> I love ENWorld's adventure paths as much as the next person, and I don't mind the auto-linking of WotBS and Zeitgeist... but the auto-linking of "Adventure Path" is driving me crazy. It makes posts hard to read and often people are talking about Pathfinder's adventure paths, which are a completely different product.





> Eh? It doesn't. At least the references to it in your post aren't links for me.



For what it's worth, I don't see links attached to "adventure path" either. I see it on WotBS and Zeitgeist, but not "adventure path".

Edit: added screenshot.

Bullgrit


----------



## IronWolf (Jan 23, 2012)

Bullgrit said:


> For what it's worth, I don't see links attached to "adventure path" either. I see it on WotBS and Zeitgeist, but not "adventure path".
> 
> Edit: added screenshot.
> 
> Bullgrit




Pretty sure they have fixed it. When I first saw this thread they were there. Now they are not. So I suspect the setting has been changed.


----------



## Dice4Hire (Jan 23, 2012)

Adventure path is gone for me, too.


----------

